# What's up with this Dive1 guy?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

So I don't understand why he won't respond to any of our questions about whether he is on here looking for business or if he is just looking for friends to dive with. Something fishy is going on...or so it seems. Anyone?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

...............


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

He posted his boat for sale a while back. Then not long after he was looking for a deck hand and was gonna run charters???


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

He has been telling me he's up North, Down South out of town and will get back with me on a HP scuba compressor I have for sale. So far just talk. If you are on here Dive 1 PM me your phone number and we can talk. I sent you mine text me or call me and we can clear this up.


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

*dive1*

I have spoke with him a few times and he has more than one boat. He is a contractor and stays very busy not sure why he hasn't responded to a few of you but I highly doubt there is anything fishy with him.


----------



## B-Rod (Feb 16, 2010)

I just spoke with him he will respond tonight


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

What have I not responded to jspooney? I have talked via messages with sealark concerning a compressor. I am a mechanical engineer, thus I travel nationwide working shutdowns in power plants and papermills. Yes, I own 2 boats. One is a 34' Phoenix Sportfish that I am trying to sell. The other boat is a 45' Viking. My thought concerning a deckhand was to use my boats to learn how to fish. I have 50 ton captains license and all required insurances to charter a trip. I am also a PADI IDC Staff Instructor, I teach people to dive at cost, just to help introduce my love of diving. I am not on PFF to look for business, just friends and dive buddies. If im doing something wrong, kick me off PFF. Any problems call me, 850 428-4816. Im currently in Oregon, 2 hour time difference. When im in the paper mill, I do not have good cell service. If you want to dive or fish, great, lets go, if my posts seem "fishy" or "shady" then don't read them. Simple as that.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Im satisfied sorry if it looked like I didn't trust you. My bad. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, there's this one...

Quote:
Originally Posted by Dive1 View Post
"My boat is in Destin and I dive Destin. Anybody interested, I would like to dive Pensacola."
Just curious, are you talking about a chartered trip or a gas split?

Then there's this one-

"Dive1, I think we're a little confused. Are you a dive charter or do you dive for fun? When you post that you have room and are looking for divers is that a charter trip or are you just wanting people to split gas? No problem either way, but I think a lot of us are unclear as to what your motives are."

And maybe a few more that I can't recall. 

These were your first 4 posts...you can see how we may have been confused. 


Forum: Spearfishing 05-16-2015, 04:53 PM
Replies: 1
Spearfishing Boat
Views: 539
Posted By Dive1
Spearfishing Boat

Cheap boat ride (split fuel) for instruction on spearfishing. I scuba certified, just new to spearfishing. Boat is 34' sportfish. [email protected] 678 951-5460. Boat is located in...
Forum: Reefs and Wrecks 05-16-2015, 04:31 PM
Replies: 6
New to OBA area looking for dive sites
Views: 1,219
Posted By Dive1
Lionfish

I too shoot lionfish. I have boat, let's dive together. [email protected]
Forum: Offshore Fishing - General Q & A 05-16-2015, 04:19 PM
Replies: 8
Affordable walk on deep sea fishing. (May 23-25th)
Views: 821
Posted By Dive1
Cheap Boat Fish

K Davis has a boat. $100 wll take you fishing. [email protected]
Forum: Offshore Fishing - General Q & A 05-16-2015, 04:16 PM
Replies: 3
charters
Views: 505
Posted By Dive1
Charter

The absolutely BEST boat to charter is SUPERBOWLFISHING. The guy is retired NFL and a blast to be around.

All I was asking was what's your angle. You don't have to answer to me cause I'm not the gate-keeper. I was just curious. And I wasn't the only one wondering so I thought I'd ask. Carry on.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

Gotcha. Im not a charter, just split fuel and use my boat is all I was trying to imply. I can see the confusion, my bad. Just wanted to make it known that I have boat, can certify in scuba, and if anyone wants to dive/fish, I have 2 boats. Split fuel, hit the water and have a good safe time. Anybody interested, text me your contact info at 850 428-4816. But, remember, I travel a lot during the spring and fall "shutdown" season so I may not reply immediately. Hope this clarifies my erratic posts some. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dive1 said:


> Gotcha. Im not a charter, just split fuel and use my boat is all I was trying to imply. I can see the confusion, my bad. Just wanted to make it known that I have boat, can certify in scuba, and if anyone wants to dive/fish, I have 2 boats. Split fuel, hit the water and have a good safe time. Anybody interested, text me your contact info at 850 428-4816. But, remember, I travel a lot during the spring and fall "shutdown" season so I may not reply immediately. Hope this clarifies my erratic posts some. Sorry for the confusion.


Awesome, I look forward to blowing some bubbles with you come springtime. Sorry if my post came across the wrong way.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

No problem man. Im hoping to buy compressor from sealark to fill my tanks. Problem is, I just spent a pile of money on 45' Viking. See ya underwater.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Awesome, I look forward to blowing some bubbles with you come springtime. Sorry if my post came across the wrong way.


Dive1, Jeff is really a nice guy. Really!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dive1 said:


> No problem man. Im hoping to buy compressor from sealark to fill my tanks. Problem is, I just spent a pile of money on 45' Viking. See ya underwater.


Fortunately, most of my dive buddies are fire fighters. And I have a 400LB ice machine at my office. That saves us a ton. Now if they would only learn to fill Nitrox we'd be set.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

jspooney said:


> Fortunately, most of my dive buddies are fire fighters. And I have a 400LB ice machine at my office. That saves us a ton. Now if they would only learn to fill Nitrox we'd be set.


Spooney its simple to fill nitrox fills. I been filling mine here for years. Be glad to show you. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Dive 1. I would not have even replied. But that's just me. I think Jsponney is a preacher at a local church. I donated a bunch of Mardi Gras beads to them last year if I am thinking about the same guy. Anyway......


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

jspooney said:


> Fortunately, most of my dive buddies are fire fighters. And I have a 400LB ice machine at my office. That saves us a ton. Now if they would only learn to fill Nitrox we'd be set.


They don't use nitrox in scba tanks. That's why you have no luck with the nitrox


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> Dive 1. I would not have even replied. But that's just me. I think Jsponney is a preacher at a local church. I donated a bunch of Mardi Gras beads to them last year if I am thinking about the same guy. Anyway......


 I'm grateful he did reply. Now I can feel confident that when I call him for a dive invite I know exactly what the deal is and not have to question whether I'm signing up for a charter or a buddy trip. I think my question was reasonable and I think he answered reasonably. 

And thanks for the beads. They went to very good use. Lots of smiling faces received the beads. Lots of smiling faces threw the beads. It was a win/win for all. I appreciate the donation last year.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> They don't use nitrox in scba tanks. That's why you have no luck with the nitrox


 These guys do. Their dive rescue team is constantly training for search and recovery. Several of their divers use Nitrox for various reasons. Their station almost purchased the Nitrox fill equipment but decided it would be cheaper to just have them filled at the dive shop instead. SeaLark, I'd love to learn from you.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

jspooney said:


> These guys do. Their dive rescue team is constantly training for search and recovery. Several of their divers use Nitrox for various reasons. Their station almost purchased the Nitrox fill equipment but decided it would be cheaper to just have them filled at the dive shop instead. SeaLark, I'd love to learn from you.


He said they don't use it in SCBA tanks, not SCUBA tanks.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

jspooney said:


> I'm grateful he did reply. Now I can feel confident that when I call him for a dive invite I know exactly what the deal is and not have to question whether I'm signing up for a charter or a buddy trip. I think my question was reasonable and I think he answered reasonably.
> 
> And thanks for the beads. They went to very good use.  Lots of smiling faces received the beads. Lots of smiling faces threw the beads. It was a win/win for all. I appreciate the donation last year.


Understand and I should have phrased it differently. What I meant was.....would not have replied AND I think JSP is.........my bad. It was intended as an asinfo post concerning all the posts not just yours.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

mirage2521 said:


> He said they don't use it in SCBA tanks, not SCUBA tanks.


ahhh, good catch. I don't even know what those are. I assume the air packs for fires.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

jspooney said:


> ahhh, good catch. I don't even know what those are. I assume the air packs for fires.


Exactly what they are.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

2RC's II said:


> Understand and I should have phrased it differently. What I meant was.....would not have replied AND I think JSP is.........my bad. It was intended as an asinfo post concerning all the posts not just yours.


Roger that. Makes sense.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok everybody has kissed and made up, When will this wind stop.

THE LATEST GROUPER_ SNAPPER REGS 2016:thumbup:

Setting a 24-inch total length minimum size limit for recreational harvest of gag and black grouper in Gulf state waters
Setting a June 1 through Dec. 31 recreational season for gag grouper in all state waters of the Gulf excluding Franklin, Wakulla, Taylor and Jefferson counties (which have their own season from April 1-June 30) and excluding Monroe County (Monroe County follows the Atlantic state seaso

SNAPPER
The newly proposed season would be open Saturdays and Sundays in May starting May 7. On May 28, the season would open continuously through July 10. Finally, the season would reopen for Fridays, Saturdays and Sundays in September and October, and on Labor Day. This would provide for a 78-day season in Gulf state waters.

Looks good to me, So let the bitching begin.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

The wind is gone!

Escambia bay 2 minutes ago


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

2RC's II said:


> Dive 1. I would not have even replied. But that's just me. I think Jsponney is a preacher at a local church. I donated a bunch of Mardi Gras beads to them last year if I am thinking about the same guy. Anyway......


 
now I can quit wondering. jspooney was the preacher at my wedding. Ever since I met ya jspooney and I saw this screen name on here I was wondering if there was a connection. Sorry to get off the subject of diving. haha.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

FenderBender said:


> The wind is gone!
> 
> Escambia bay 2 minutes ago
> 
> ...



Nice! Wish I was on the water.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

jspooney said:


> ahhh, good catch. I don't even know what those are. I assume the air packs for fires.


Self contained breathing apparatus as opposed to self contained underwater breathing apparatus.


----------

